# Arizona Border Check Points



## frazierdee (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum - but does anyone know if there are border check points around Yuma Arizona. Last summer I got busted at the same check point that Willie Nelson did just the other side of the Texas border - IN Texas. But that's another story. We are going to Yuma soon for business and I'm a little nervous about traveling anywhere near a Mexico border...


----------

